# Mad Man Platy



## hifinpanda (Feb 15, 2011)

i have a 4 platies. 3 are female and 1 is male. The females are a panda platy, and two hi fin platies, the male is a sunburst hi fin. the males has been going after just one of my female hi fins though. he doesnt bother the others at all ever. any ideas. she almost is missing her hifin! i feel horrible. we are getting a new tank going soon but i dont know if she will make it.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Males will tend to chase the female that is having babies or has just had babies.
That's the general tendency, but some platy males "get it wrong." I've seen them chasing female guppies, and even some males that might have been showing gay tendencies by displaying and trying to mate with each other.
In a perfect world, he'd pay equal attention to all the females, more intense as I mentioned during and right after giving birth, but there must just be something about that hi-fin female that turns his crank if all his attention is centered on her. The sexual ritual is a deeply ingrained instinct, so it's doubtful his behavior will change. PERHAPS if you had another male, or even another female, he may divert his attention somewhat.
Good luck to you.


----------



## hifinpanda (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks. i dont know how to tell if he wants to mate her or if he just wants to peck her to death. im afraid if i get another male he would pick on her too. she is noticable smaller than the other two females so i may be going out to get another smaller female.


----------

